# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Χτίσιμο κλούβας (βίντεο)

## StaVr0sSS

Ενα πολυ ωραιο βιντεο για κτισιμο κλουβας..  :winky:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNp9DL_h ... r_embedded" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;

----------


## vagia

Σταύρο είναι πολύ ωραίο το βίντεο!!! Και είδα και κάποια άλλα που εμφανίστηκαν δίπλα, είναι πολύ καλά!!!!! Είναι τέλειο να βλέπει κανείς τα παπαγαλάκια να κάνουν μπάνιο!!!!  ::

----------


## maria ps

πολύ ωραία Σταύρο ευχαριστούμε!
ετοιμάζεσαι για την δική σου ε? Να τραβήξεις βίντεο και φωτος την διαδικασία βήμα βήμα δεν υπαρχουν πολλοί που έχουν τόσο χώρο κι είναι ενδιαφέρον

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Axxx Μαρια μακαρι να ειχα τοσο χωρο για να εκανα κατι τετοιο αλλα δυστυχως ο χωρος μου ειναι ελαχιστος...
Ετοιμαζω ομως μια αρκετα ευρυχωρη κλουβα για τον Ρινγκνεκ μου και (αν ποτε βρω  ::  ) την γυναικα του...
Θα κανω παρουσιαση...  :winky:

----------


## Niva2gr

[warning:1gslac8n]ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ![/warning:1gslac8n]
Φοβερή κατασκευή!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ονειρα...που ελπιζω μια μερα να πραγματοποιησω...ειναι υπεροχες οι μεγαλες κλουβες...αν εχουν και φυτα ακομα καλυτερες!!!

----------


## StaVr0sSS

> ονειρα...που ελπιζω μια μερα να πραγματοποιησω...ειναι υπεροχες οι μεγαλες κλουβες...αν εχουν και φυτα ακομα καλυτερες!!!


Συμφωνω...ειναι υπεροχο να βλεπεις τα πουλια να πετανε σε ενα οσο των δυνατων πιο φυσικο περιβαλλον...  :winky:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

[marq=down:n6oxjqeb]Αχ το ονειρό μου μια κλούβα τεραστίων διαστάσεων.[/marq:n6oxjqeb]

----------

